# Pelican case opinion



## jeebuss1 (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm looking for a storage case for my flashlight collection. The collection consists of all 2a lights. Would this pelican laptop case work to store just the lights themselves? Other case storage suggestions welcome. Thanks. http://www.pelican-case.com/1080-laptop-cases-by-pelican.html


----------



## LowTEC (Apr 6, 2007)

Have no experience about the 1080, but I have been using the 1200 for my Boxer 24W and a digital camera, very tough box and looks like it can withstand alot of abuse, wouldn't hesitate to purchase a few more in the future


----------



## hoppy1010 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have the 1450 for my Helios and really like it super tough case.
I bought mine from here cases4less.com saved some green
had the best price I could find.


----------



## Dogliness (Apr 10, 2007)

I really like the Pelican hard laptop cases to store flashlights. I have the 1470 and 1495. The laptop cases are not too deep and have a lot of surface area for the size of the case. The cases are rugged, and protect the flashlights extremely well. 

I do not have the 1080. I would be a little concerned about the 1.7" depth for CR123 lights, but for AA lights it seems like it would be sufficient. Consider tracing the width and length of the case on a piece of paper, and then placing your flashlights in the area to make sure it is large enough. If you will be collecting more lights, I suggest you get a case with room to grow.

When you cut out the foam for the flashlights, I suggest you do it in such a way the the lights are fairly close together but with enough foam between the lights to protect them. The replacement foam for the 1080 is pretty expensive as a percentage of the cost of the case, so take care in doing the cut outs.

If you get the 1080 case, let us know how it works out.


----------



## JediNight (Apr 12, 2007)

I use the pelican 1200 for my pricier lights, rock solid!


----------

